# Olympics Team Dressage Day 1



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

As Measles hasn't already done so, thought I'd put this up ready for 11.00 a.m. . . . very much looking forward to seeing Carl's test in an hour or two.

P


----------



## camilla4 (2 August 2012)

Do you mean this?:

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/phase=eqx001900/index.html


----------



## Andiamo (2 August 2012)

how can we view the actual competition? BBC isn't showing it on TV, I don't have Sky, and BBC don't seem to be showing it online either...does any one have a link where I can watch it?


----------



## barbaraNcolin (2 August 2012)

Showing online NOW!


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Here:  http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/london2012/index.html

First horse about to start.

Running order here:  http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/index.html?v=20120802-105754727

Go Team GB!

P


----------



## Andiamo (2 August 2012)

I've clicked that link and they are only showing the swimming....
HELP!!


----------



## bumblebee_ (2 August 2012)

Can you send me the link so i can watch it on my puter at work! Sneaklily of course


----------



## barbaraNcolin (2 August 2012)

Ive got it streaming on BBC website


----------



## MCTM (2 August 2012)

Try this :  www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2zqr 
(sorry if it doesn't come as a link - am using lap to work and ipad to watch.....)


----------



## little_legs (2 August 2012)

Here you go

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2zqr


----------



## caramel (2 August 2012)

I'm watching it on sky channel 455 (olympic 6).


----------



## barbaraNcolin (2 August 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2zqr

Hope it works!


----------



## bumblebee_ (2 August 2012)

didnt refresh before i posted! That'll learn me  thanks x


----------



## Andiamo (2 August 2012)

geez, OK, finally BBC have updated their page - here is the dressage LIVE, showing now...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2zqr


----------



## BBH (2 August 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2zqr


----------



## stencilface (2 August 2012)

How do you actually watch it through that page?  It just takes me to the running order and judges?  Is there a link to the vid?

Late - thanks for links guys


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Someone's sheath needs cleaning! .

P


----------



## Kat (2 August 2012)

Is it on the red button? I've set the sky+ at home but would like to at least catch the GB riders live. Can't watch the live stream online at work but can watch freeview.


----------



## Miss L Toe (2 August 2012)

Go on to BBC site, find the Olympics, find the Olymic Sports
Find Equestrian
click on the blue Square for todays date Equestrian
Click on play.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2zqr
Clearwater, I would love this horse!
wow they have a specialist commentator!!


----------



## Mondy (2 August 2012)

I think Clearwater is such a beautiful horse but he looks tense and crooked.


----------



## KingfisherBlue (2 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Here:  http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/london2012/index.html

First horse about to start.

Running order here:  http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/index.html?v=20120802-105754727

Go Team GB!

P
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Moroccan horse grinding his teeth . . . good thing GreyDonk doesn't do dressage at this level he'd lose loads of marks due to his teeth grinding!

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Lovely grey this Canadian is riding . . . stunning boy.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Well, I was loving him until I saw that extended walk - yikes.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Lurvely extended trot - this grey looks like a real trier.

P


----------



## Miss L Toe (2 August 2012)

The German horse is great, but has been sweating, feels the pressure, Daughter of Klaus Balkenhol so no novice rider.!


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			The German horse is great, but has been sweating, feels the pressure, Daughter of Klaus Balkenhol so no novice rider.!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he came in very tense, but boy did he improve . . . lovely horse.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Blooming heck, this Australian horse is constantly grinding his teeth . . . it's become quite off-putting.

P


----------



## stencilface (2 August 2012)

Just waiting for Carl now


----------



## SusannaF (2 August 2012)

That Spanish horse has a neck like a chess knight.


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Liking Grandioso . . . he just looks so Spanish and is so compact in his frame - and what about the size of that neck?  My husband bought me a little bronze of a horse when we were in France a few years ago and Grandioso looks just like my little statue.  

Lovely piaffe . . . 

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Right - not that I'm wanting to hurry the lovely Grandioso along, but . . . c'mon Carl and Uthopia!

P


----------



## SusannaF (2 August 2012)

Nonexpert question: was Grandioso's passage a bit disjointed?


----------



## Nickijem (2 August 2012)

Come on Carl! Go Utopia


----------



## MCTM (2 August 2012)

aagh - internet access at work just gone down....... no it's back. Phew.


----------



## Mondy (2 August 2012)

Beautiful test by Hester and Uthopia - what a stunning, wonderful horse! Yes, "classical sitting", and how refreshing after all those croup-high, hyperflexed Dutch horses.


----------



## SusannaF (2 August 2012)

Am watching ZDF in Germany *the commentators were in ecstasies over Carl and Uthopia from the moment they entered the ring 

Carl is SO light, especially compared to that Danish lady who was first out.


----------



## Munchkin (2 August 2012)

Good score... shame about that tiny slip-up


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Well aside from that break, that was a wonderful test . . . husband even deigned to put it up on the main telly so he could watch it!  Not sure about the mark, though (77.72) - do you think the judges are being conservative b/c it's early?

P


----------



## Kat (2 August 2012)

Whoop Carl is in the lead!


----------



## emma.is (2 August 2012)

Go on Carl!     Head and shoulders above the rest so far! Long may it continue


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			Beautiful test by Hester and Uthopia - what a stunning, wonderful horse! Yes, "classical sitting", and how refreshing after all those croup-high, hyperflexed Dutch horses.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this.  And did you notice how Uthopia's back end matched his front end in the extended trot?  Beautiful.

P


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			Beautiful test by Hester and Uthopia - what a stunning, wonderful horse! Yes, "classical sitting", and how refreshing after all those croup-high, hyperflexed Dutch horses.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it looked nice to watch, whereas I often find watching pure dressage a bit artificial and looking like the results of a lot of gadgets.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2012)

Munchkin said:



			Good score... shame about that tiny slip-up
		
Click to expand...

Was that coming out of the piaffe? Couldn't tell whether there was a bit of a mistake or whether it was just the internet connection....


----------



## KingfisherBlue (2 August 2012)

What a lovely test by Carl and Uthopia! 

Made even more pleasant by eating toffee cake and glugging a glass of fizz whilst watching them


----------



## Buds_mum (2 August 2012)

Goosebumps at U's extended trot! Beautiful test


----------



## zefragile (2 August 2012)

Kat said:



			Was that coming out of the piaffe? Couldn't tell whether there was a bit of a mistake or whether it was just the internet connection....
		
Click to expand...

It was a flying change in the extended canter.


----------



## Jump2It (2 August 2012)

nice to see uti so relaxed...carl will need a big improvement if he is to get an individual medal though. Slip up in transition and also the changes....good to see though..could do with a little less sneezing ! 

had to tell as the big horses/riders are yet to go


----------



## Munchkin (2 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			And did you notice how Uthopia's back end matched his front end in the extended trot?  Beautiful.
		
Click to expand...


YES!!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2012)

Ah right, internet was making it a bit difficult to follow at times!


----------



## mtj (2 August 2012)

Please can someone post carl's score - only on my phone today.  Thanks


----------



## Munchkin (2 August 2012)

77.720%


----------



## mtj (2 August 2012)

Excellent.  Thanks


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Ok . . . so now we've got Rafalca - owned by Mitt Romney's wife . . . so, as I'm a die-hard Democrat and can't stand Mitt Romney, I'm afraid I'm inclined to be a tad prejudicial and already this horse is trailing his back end a little . . . lovely looking horse though.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Well, so far it's rather . . . erm . . . safe and correct.  Not a lot of presence, lacking true engagement but had a lovely halt before the rein back.  

P


----------



## Munchkin (2 August 2012)

I wonder if Mike read the thread about himself yesterday - he's being reasonably quiet (thank goodness!)


----------



## Buds_mum (2 August 2012)

Just wondering when they check the legality of the spurs and bit afterwards are they also checking the horses mouth for blood?


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Oh bless him, Santana only has one eye . . . bit like Briarlands Blackberry who used to event . . . whatever happened to him?

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Buds_mum said:



			Just wondering when they check the legality of the spurs and bit afterwards are they also checking the horses mouth for blood?
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought so - but someone more knowledgeable should be able to confirm (or not).

P


----------



## SusannaF (2 August 2012)

Buds_mum said:



			Just wondering when they check the legality of the spurs and bit afterwards are they also checking the horses mouth for blood?
		
Click to expand...

Yes - when they leave the ring I get a shot of each horse standing for a vet who is thoroughly examining its mouth.


----------



## emma.is (2 August 2012)

LOVE the team on now, missed the name and country though. That extended trot was wonderful


----------



## stencilface (2 August 2012)

Munchkin said:



			I wonder if Mike read the thread about himself yesterday - he's being reasonably quiet (thank goodness!)
		
Click to expand...

Lol, I hope not the big meanies that were on there! 

Maybe he's just having his lunch?


----------



## Andiamo (2 August 2012)

Amazing one-eyed horse on now - Santana - for Sweden, ridden by Minna Telda - amazing that a horse with such a handicap is at the Olympics - well done!!


----------



## SusannaF (2 August 2012)

They just did a close up of his missing eye - how odd, like a teddy bear's eye. Unlucky with the canter pirouette.

Who was the top rider whose horse wigged out one year but she still took gold?


----------



## Mondy (2 August 2012)

Oh, it's poor Randon now. He's been subject to some unpalatable training in the past...

And yes, tight in the neck, locked in the back.


----------



## stencilface (2 August 2012)

Love the unpullled/unplaited tail of this one, interesting how other nations/people present themselves


----------



## Buds_mum (2 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			I would have thought so - but someone more knowledgeable should be able to confirm (or not).

P
		
Click to expand...

I just remember reading somewhere is it under FEI rules that blood in the mouth is elimination?


----------



## stencilface (2 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			Oh, it's poor Randon now. He's been subject to some unpalatable training in the past...

And yes, tight in the neck, locked in the back.
		
Click to expand...

I know nothing about dressage, but looking at him I can totally agree with that, even though I wouldn't have been able to pinpoint the difference myself


----------



## SusannaF (2 August 2012)

Here's the vet inspection of the horse's mouth:


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (2 August 2012)

Dont like the polish horse's head carriage at all


----------



## zefragile (2 August 2012)

SusannaF said:



			They just did a close up of his missing eye - how odd, like a teddy bear's eye. Unlucky with the canter pirouette.

Who was the top rider whose horse wigged out one year but she still took gold?
		
Click to expand...

Isabell Werth and Satchmo took silver despite this in the kur (also did similar in the GPS)


----------



## zefragile (2 August 2012)

wonkey_donkey said:



			Anywhere I can just watch the GB riders tests?? Im not a dressage fan so I dont want to sit through all the other riders. Just want to see our boys and girls  

Click to expand...

Only Carl has gone so far. You can rewind on this live feed if you can find his test.


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (2 August 2012)

wonkey_donkey said:



			Anywhere I can just watch the GB riders tests?? Im not a dressage fan so I dont want to sit through all the other riders. Just want to see our boys and girls  

Click to expand...

Im sure specific tests will be up on youtube at some point, failing that if you have sky then just could just record it and ffwd the ones you dont want to watch


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

And here comes Anke . . . I do love Salinero . . . but we could do with them making some mistakes (unsporting I know).

P


----------



## Munchkin (2 August 2012)

Or check the times and just watch the Brits.

Am I the only one hoping that Anky stuffs up just a teeny weeny bit? 

Ah - just seen P's post!


----------



## Andiamo (2 August 2012)

eek, they show the rider's height, weight and date of birth on the bbc website, I guess it's the one downside of competing at the Olympics 
Anky for example is 5'7, and weighs 56 kg...


----------



## SusannaF (2 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			And here comes Anke . . . I do love Salinero . . . but we could do with them making some mistakes (unsporting I know).

P
		
Click to expand...

Her curb is horizontal already.


----------



## SusannaF (2 August 2012)

zefragile said:



			Isabell Werth and Satchmo took silver despite this in the kur (also did similar in the GPS)
		
Click to expand...

Ta!


----------



## Charem (2 August 2012)

His off fore appears more expresive than his near. Impressed that he halted though.


----------



## Mondy (2 August 2012)

Ha ha, euphemism of the day from M Tucker: Sjef Janssen has been "one of the most influential trainers" and then not a syllable more on the subject. 

Wow, Salinero is grinding his teeth.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2012)

Wooo hoooo Carl still first, and ahead of Anky!


----------



## SusannaF (2 August 2012)

German commentators not so enthusiastic about Anky.


----------



## Mondy (2 August 2012)

Kat said:



			Wooo hoooo Carl still first, and ahead of Anky!
		
Click to expand...


And so well-deserved, too! Fingers crossed it'll keep...


----------



## Andiamo (2 August 2012)

hey, the 72 year old Japanese rider is on after Dorothee Schneider from Germany


----------



## stencilface (2 August 2012)

Carl is 4% in front still which is great!  I am waiting to watch the old japanese guy before I leave my desk


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Tucker's wittering on again . . . I do like him, but I wish he'd shut up and let the expert commentate properly.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Diva Royal's a lovely, lovely mare . . . breed her to Totilas?

P


----------



## Mondy (2 August 2012)

What a gorgeous, intelligent and relaxed expression on Diva's face as she leaves the ring. Looking forward to Whisper now.


----------



## Munchkin (2 August 2012)

"It's a mare, Mike."


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

My goodness Whisper has a coat like copper . . . she's a stunning mare and I love the noises she's making - typical girl.

P


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (2 August 2012)

'yes, errr its a mare mike' lol,


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Munchkin said:



			"It's a mare, Mike."
		
Click to expand...

!

P


----------



## SusannaF (2 August 2012)

Diva Royale had the most wonderful, honest face. Just to make a ludicrously British comment, I'd love her for a happy hacker


----------



## stencilface (2 August 2012)

I love the grunting!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (2 August 2012)

I like this combo


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Well that was a lovely, lovely test . . . very well ridden and what a beautiful mare.  I thoroughly enjoyed watching that.

P


----------



## Miss L Toe (2 August 2012)

Mike Tucker has Olympic ambitions, well pigs might fly over Tucker Towers..........lol


----------



## Mondy (2 August 2012)

Did Hiroshi Hoketsu just age three years in the time it took to ride his test? 

According to M Tucker, he was suddenly 74 yo - I knew dressage was tough, but I didn't imagine it was that bad! :-D


----------



## Kat (2 August 2012)

Thought the marks looked a bit on the low side for the Japanese guy, looked a nice test to me... 

Point of interest, the japanese equestrian team seem to have an awful lot of mares, is that chance or cultural?


----------



## Miss L Toe (2 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			Did Hiroshi Hoketsu just age three years in the time it took to ride his test? 

According to M Tucker, he was suddenly 74 yo - I knew dressage was tough, but I didn't imagine it was that bad! :-D
		
Click to expand...

M.T. counting skills, he ran out of fingers and toes.


----------



## angelish (2 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Oh bless him, Santana only has one eye . . . bit like Briarlands Blackberry who used to event . . . whatever happened to him?

P
		
Click to expand...

he's still competing  saw him at bramham this year still enjoying himself at 17yrs old 

http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?HorseId=43896


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

angelish said:



			he's still competing  saw him at bramham this year still enjoying himself at 17yrs old 

http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?HorseId=43896

Click to expand...

Really?  Oh that's so good to know . . . always enjoyed watching him.  Thank you.

P


----------



## Andiamo (2 August 2012)

Apologies to anyone who likes him, but MT is a knobhead.


----------



## Miss L Toe (2 August 2012)

SusannaF said:



			Diva Royale had the most wonderful, honest face. Just to make a ludicrously British comment, I'd love her for a happy hacker 

Click to expand...

A Mike Tucker comment, he would be entering her at Olympia though!


----------



## mtj (2 August 2012)

Please can you guys please add the scores when available.  I'm at another olympic venue so sneaking look at phone when I can.  Thanks


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Is it me, or does the crowd need to shut up?

P


----------



## Mondy (2 August 2012)

Kat said:



			Thought the marks looked a bit on the low side for the Japanese guy, looked a nice test to me...
		
Click to expand...


I agree.


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

mtj said:



			Please can you guys please add the scores when available.  I'm at another olympic venue so sneaking look at phone when I can.  Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Will do.

P


----------



## Mondy (2 August 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			M.T. counting skills, he ran out of fingers and toes.
		
Click to expand...


Funny, mean and elegantly done - the perfect putdown. :-D


----------



## Mondy (2 August 2012)

Sorry, the Irish pair should not have beaten the Japanese.


----------



## SusannaF (2 August 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			A Mike Tucker comment, he would be entering her at Olympia though!
		
Click to expand...

  I'm watching in Germany so no Mike Tucker for me. My German isn't tip top but the commentator here does appear to know what's going on.

He was in ecstasies over Carl Hester, all "wunderschoenes" and "perfekt" before they even hit the ring. Anky? Not so much.


----------



## Munchkin (2 August 2012)

Geeeez the rain! Can barely hear the commentary team (shame  ) but poor riders.


----------



## zefragile (2 August 2012)

Donnperignon and his rider make a lovely combination, they've really gelled.


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Current scores:

Carl Hester - GB - 77.72
D Schneider - Germany - 76.27
Anky van Grunsven - Netherlands - 73.34
Anne van Olst - Denmark - 71.29
A Bakenhol - Germany - 70.97
Jan Ebeling - US - 70.24
A Merveldt - Ireland - 69.74
JM Martin Dockx - Netherlands - 69.04
Hiroshi Hoketsu - Japan - 68.73
J Brooks - Canada - 68.52
K Oatley - Australia - 68.22
M Telde - Sweden - 67.47
M Rapcewicz - Poland - 66.91
Y Mahrouni - Morocco - 64.45

I'll try and give you updates as and when.

P


----------



## Morgan123 (2 August 2012)

Loved the Japanese guy. I thought they both moved in a lovely free way, ijn comparison to some of the others who seem quite tense. Looked like they have a lvoely partnership. did you see the news article about him saying about how he has to feed Whisper bananas to keep her happy?

Does anyone know what happened with the one eyed Finnish horse/blood on mouth? Gorgeous horse, though i thought it moved quite unevenly?


----------



## Miss L Toe (2 August 2012)

Denmark, that was wonderful, she is only 22yo and rain was horrid, 75.243!!!!!  .something else


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Anna Kasprzak - Denmark - 75.24

P


----------



## zefragile (2 August 2012)

Morgan123 said:



			Loved the Japanese guy. I thought they both moved in a lovely free way, ijn comparison to some of the others who seem quite tense. Looked like they have a lvoely partnership. did you see the news article about him saying about how he has to feed Whisper bananas to keep her happy?

Does anyone know what happened with the one eyed Finnish horse/blood on mouth? Gorgeous horse, though i thought it moved quite unevenly?
		
Click to expand...

Blood on mouth?? All horses have a bit check after the test. If the horse had been bleeding from the mouth it probably would have been disqualified.


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Andrew Nicholson take note . . . the dressage riders are getting on with it without moaning . . . 

P


----------



## Morgan123 (2 August 2012)

zefragile said:



			Blood on mouth?? All horses have a bit check after the test. If the horse had been bleeding from the mouth it probably would have been disqualified.
		
Click to expand...

That's what i meant - earlier on this thread someone seemed to be saying it was being checked and I was wodnering what happened, therefore? Maybe I misread - I am skimming, at work!


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

zefragile said:



			Blood on mouth?? All horses have a bit check after the test. If the horse had been bleeding from the mouth it probably would have been disqualified.
		
Click to expand...

And it wasn't . . . they're currently lying in 13th.

P


----------



## zefragile (2 August 2012)

Morgan123 said:



			That's what i meant - earlier on this thread someone seemed to be saying it was being checked and I was wodnering what happened, therefore? Maybe I misread - I am skimming, at work!
		
Click to expand...

Just making sure the bits were legal.


----------



## Munchkin (2 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Andrew Nicholson take note . . . the dressage riders are getting on with it without moaning . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...

In fairness he was moaning because they wouldn't LET him get on with it...


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Numpty question - how can a horse have a lovely elevated passage and a truly rubbish, ground-bound piaffe?

P


----------



## Morgan123 (2 August 2012)

zefragile said:



			Just making sure the bits were legal.
		
Click to expand...

The discussion was that there was blood - but anyway obv it didn't come to anything as they're still on the board, so  that's good! Lovely horse.


----------



## Munchkin (2 August 2012)

What just happened?! He was so focused in the rain, too. Canada out - what a nightmare  for them


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Oh my goodness . . . Canadian Marcus David has just been eliminated b/c the horse has just thrown his toys out the pram.  What a shame .  Total meltdown - horse thoroughly upset.

P


----------



## Karran (2 August 2012)

Poor guy! His horse just completely lost the plot.


----------



## igglepop (2 August 2012)

Whats happened rewound sky and think i heard a clunk but no idea, poor rider and definitely poor horse.


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Munchkin said:



			In fairness he was moaning because they wouldn't LET him get on with it...
		
Click to expand...

But there was thunder and lightning in the arena - therefore not safe . . . I found his moaning petty.  My point was that weather creates problems whether you're in the arena or warming up/delayed - you deal with it.  Weather is weather and horses are horses.

P


----------



## caramel (2 August 2012)

He's still doing his test?? would he have been eliminated before he started his test?


----------



## Dab (2 August 2012)

how upsetting for the Canadian Team. the weather is so unpredicatable at the moment.


----------



## SusannaF (2 August 2012)

zefragile said:



			Just making sure the bits were legal.
		
Click to expand...

All of the horses have their mouths checked immediately on leaving the ring.


----------



## Andiamo (2 August 2012)

Such a shame for Canada, well sat for the rider, poor guy, poor horse. 

At 14:53, Painted Black is being competed for Spain by a 19 year old!


----------



## Munchkin (2 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			But there was thunder and lightning in the arena - therefore not safe . . . I found his moaning petty.  My point was that weather creates problems whether you're in the arena or warming up/delayed - you deal with it.  Weather is weather and horses are horses.

P
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I agree... just pointing out that his moaning was for the opposite reason. I suspect he'd have had a whinge either way


----------



## Mondy (2 August 2012)

Poor, poor, poor Canadian guy! I am so impressed that he remembered to pat and reassure his frightened and upset horse.

I do not like this Australian pair. Stiff, tense and on the forehand. The rider seems to carry their combined weight in the reins.


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Andiamo said:



			Such a shame for Canada, well sat for the rider, poor guy, poor horse. 

At 14:53, Painted Black is being competed for Spain by a 19 year old!
		
Click to expand...


No!  Really?  Wow!

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			Poor, poor, poor Canadian guy! I am so impressed that he remembered to pat and reassure his frightened and upset horse.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and me . . . sympathetically dealt with by Marcus IMHO.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Lyndal Oatley - Australia - 69.32 (currently 9th)

P


----------



## CatStew (2 August 2012)

I really felt for the Canadian chap.  How horrible.  Thought I heard something in the background just before the horse flipped?  Not sure!  Think if it was me I would have jumped off and cried!


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Can I say how refreshing it is that these dressage horses have such uncomplicated names . . . we've had Clive, Whisper, Capital . . . not one horse's name has been unpronounceable or had four or five words in the name . . . unlike some eventers and rather a lot of showjumpers .

P


----------



## Mondy (2 August 2012)

It should have been fun to hear the Greeks try to say Uffe Korshøjgaard when he was still doing the circuit with rider Lars Petersen. ;-)


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Emma Kanerva - Finland - 70.65 (currently 7th)

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			It should have been fun to hear the Greeks try to say Uffe Korshøjgaard when he was still doing the circuit with rider Lars Petersen. ;-)
		
Click to expand...

It'd be fun to hear Mike Tucker mangle it too .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

What I like about the commentary is that she's basically verbalizing what a judge might write on the test sheet . . . informative, educational and spot on.

P


----------



## SusannaF (2 August 2012)

Pretty pretty Belgian horse.


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Claudia Fassaert - Belgium - 71.77 (currently 5th)

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

I really ought to be going up to the yard to finish sorting out the GD's bed, etc., not to mention washing off the poo stains from last night, but I so want to watch Laura B . . . what to do, what to do?

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Also, just musing . . . but looking at the image on the screen at the moment of the arena with Queen's House and then London beyond it is a stunning venue, whatever else I might think about the cross country course .

P


----------



## Munchkin (2 August 2012)

Turn your mic on, Mike. 


Actually, don't.


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Kind of amusing watching the maintenance/course peeps tip one of the judges' "huts" to get the water off the flat roof . . . did the organizers/set designers not think that it might possibly rain and that flat roofs for the judges might not be a good idea?

LOL.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Munchkin said:



			Turn your mic on, Mike. 


Actually, don't.
		
Click to expand...

LOL . . . perhaps he was practicing .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Mikhaela Lindh has the biggest smile on her face . . . so lovely to see.  Good luck girl.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Some stutter steps in the passage there . . . uneven behind, but this is a lovely horse.

P


----------



## Ibblebibble (2 August 2012)

is Carl still in top spot, had to go to the bank and useless daughter 'hasn't noticed'


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



			is Carl still in top spot, had to go to the bank and useless daughter 'hasn't noticed'

Click to expand...

Yes he is .

P


----------



## nagseastsussex (2 August 2012)

my daughter has be merrily watching it whilst I'm at work but not recording it!


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Mikaela Lindh - Finland - 70.74 (currently 8th)

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

a) loving the Brazilian horses stand-up plaits

b) when it gave its initial halt it looked rather wide in front

c) it dishes

d) this test doesn't really flow . . . 

. . . it's expressive in front though.

P


----------



## Ibblebibble (2 August 2012)

nagseastsussex said:



			my daughter has be merrily watching it whilst I'm at work but not recording it!
		
Click to expand...

oh dear you have a useless daughter as well then

bless mikaela lindh, didn't she look so pleased


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Painted Black next . . . looking forward to that!

P


----------



## SusannaF (2 August 2012)

The Brazilian horse was a Luso, no?


----------



## Mondy (2 August 2012)

Yes, he is - and how nice to see a rider being happy with her horse. She might just have been awarded the lowest score but appreciated her horse the most.


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Tucker - shut up and let Judy talk about how the combination is doing . . . 

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			Yes, he is - and how nice to see a rider being happy with her horse. She might just have been awarded the lowest score but appreciated her horse the most.
		
Click to expand...

Agree.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

That was a lovely, lovely test for such a young rider . . . very well done Morgan.

P


----------



## Munchkin (2 August 2012)

I'd forgotten how breathtakingly stunning Painted Black was


----------



## Munchkin (2 August 2012)

*is!


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Morgan Barbancon Mestres - Spain - 73.02 (currently in 5th)

P


----------



## Morgan123 (2 August 2012)

God I am so jealous of Morgan right now. What an amazing horse. beautifully ridden as well, I think they deserved a higher score.


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

I'm amazed how many of these top horses dish . . . just goes to show . . . 

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

This little Kiwi horse looks awfully tense in front - rather pinned in - or is that just me?

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Laura B and Alf!  Hurrah . . .  c'mon you two, show 'em how it's done.

P


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (2 August 2012)

nice pat for Alf there   Go Laura!!


----------



## FairyCakes (2 August 2012)

ARGH just as she started our sky box decides that it's the only channel that doesn't have signal!!!


----------



## igglepop (2 August 2012)

Why would you bring a baby to the olympics?


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

I think I may have held my breath a little . . . 

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Laura B - GB - 76.8 (currently 2nd)

P


----------



## SusannaF (2 August 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Munchkin (2 August 2012)

Oh please let us finish 1st and 2nd after day 1!


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Munchkin said:



			Oh please let us finish 1st and 2nd after day 1!
		
Click to expand...

Wish granted .

P


----------



## Ibblebibble (2 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			I think I may have held my breath a little . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...

lol i think i went blue during the 1 time changes!!! 
lovely test and into 2nd place


----------



## Munchkin (2 August 2012)

"This is a dark horse" - ha. And it wasn't even Mike!


----------



## igglepop (2 August 2012)

I am very sad to admit i was holding my breath threw all of that cant beleive how into it i am. GO TEAM GB


----------



## KingfisherBlue (2 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Wish granted 

Click to expand...

Fantastic about the current 1st and 2nd positions


----------



## Mince Pie (2 August 2012)

1st and 2nd!!!!! GO TEAM GB!!!


----------



## Sophie123 (2 August 2012)

WELL DONE TEAM GB - meant to be working, but all I have done all day is watch dressage! Nail biting stuff!


----------



## Daffodil (2 August 2012)

This and Goodwood, I'm not getting much done!!

Brilliant, keep it up Team GB


----------



## Andalusianlover1 (2 August 2012)

Nice one team GB


----------



## Fabforester (2 August 2012)

Omg, I literally cannot wait for tomorrow. If we ended on 1 2 3 that would be a dream come true. So so exciting, keep it up Team GB! Yay!


----------



## Fabforester (2 August 2012)

PS unless I am very cruel I am going to have to go out at some point tomorrow to take one of my daughters to a party, it won't let me record on interactive, is there any way we can record ?


----------



## Sophie123 (2 August 2012)

Not equestrian news but.... we have just won gold AND silver at the mens canoe slalom!!!! WHOOOO!


----------



## missy_mare (2 August 2012)

Sophie123 said:



			Not equestrian news but.... we have just won gold AND silver at the mens canoe slalom!!!! WHOOOO!
		
Click to expand...

Woo!


----------



## mtj (2 August 2012)

Thanks for all the updates.  Much appreciated


----------



## Kat (2 August 2012)

Fabforester said:



			PS unless I am very cruel I am going to have to go out at some point tomorrow to take one of my daughters to a party, it won't let me record on interactive, is there any way we can record ?
		
Click to expand...

If you watch online using the links higher in the thread you can watch at anytime, live or afterwards.


----------



## Munchkin (2 August 2012)

Tickets now available for tomorrow if anyone's interested...


----------



## Over2You (2 August 2012)

I have to say my favourite horse of the day was D'Niro. Loved his attitude, loved the way his mane was plaited, and loved his test (despite those walks). It was also nice to see some Spanish horses for a change. Can't wait for Fuego tomorrow. 

I have also been enjoying the commentary with Judy Harvey. However, none of you who have been criticizing Mike Tucker, have mentioned her mistake that needed to be corrected by him. It was when she said the star systems in pure dressage were the same as eventing. Also thought her jodhpurs remark was rather odd. A pair of them getting wet and a little mucky warranted them being thrown in the bin?

Anyway, well done Carl, Laura, Alf, and Uthopia. Let's keep everything crossed for a British gold!


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2012)

Excellent news from the first day...although I have no idea as to who is who in the dressage (aside from the British riders of course) so wouldn't be surprised if someone told me that the German big guns are still to come tomorrow 

And I'm another one who can't wait for Fuego


----------



## sally87 (2 August 2012)

Been at work all day so couldn't watch it. Is dressage just a one round competition? Will the medals be awarded tomorrow?


----------



## JanetGeorge (2 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Blooming heck, this Australian horse is constantly grinding his teeth . . . it's become quite off-putting.

P
		
Click to expand...

No surprise - with the tooth grinding and the very compressed neck - she's trained by the King of Rollkur!


----------



## igglepop (2 August 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted yet but it just popped up on my news feed.


----------



## rowy (2 August 2012)

I can't wait for fuego either! Lots of great horses tomorrow! Have to finish work quickly and then rush home so I can watch  just got home today to watch the last 30 seconds of carl's


----------



## Kat (3 August 2012)

I went home last night and watched Carl and Laura's tests on the TV rather than the computer and - wow, they really looked a class above the rest 

I also wanted to say the commentary from Judy Harvey was fab, really informative and interesting, kind of like listening to the judges.


----------

